

The Eight Myths of Erlang performance - mannicken
http://erlang.org/doc/efficiency_guide/myths.html

======
zdmc23
According to <http://erlang.org/download/>, R6B & R7B were released around
2000 and 2001. If the eight myths were dispelled almost 10 years ago, then why
bring them up again? Nevertheless, it's great to know that they don't exist!

~~~
wmf
Yeah, these days we have totally different myths like "Erlang is the fastest
programming language" and "Erlang automatically scales your code on
multicore".

